# Straight edge on table saw



## Niki (7 Aug 2006)

Good day

Today I started to cut the oak boards into pieces.

I wold like to share with you my method of cutting straight edge on the table saw.

I used a little bit different method (to my knowledge) and I hope you will find helpful.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Straight%20Edge%20on%20TS/G06.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## DaveL (7 Aug 2006)

Niki, 

Neat idea.  I have a sled, like you started out with, might need to remodel it next time its required. 

Nice looking timber, what you making? :^o


----------



## seaco (7 Aug 2006)

Yet again a good idea Niki... thanks for sharing it... :wink:


----------



## Simoli (8 Aug 2006)

I like the natural shape of the two left boards in the top pic. They would make a great table top.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (8 Aug 2006)

Hi Niki

Another great idea.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (8 Aug 2006)

Niki, I am confused, the third picture shows the clamps to the chipboard and oak but how could that have worked anyway?
Surely if you had proceeded the clamps would have fouled the table top if you leave them in that position?


----------



## Waka (8 Aug 2006)

Niki

Good idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dedee (8 Aug 2006)

Nice one Niki,

what are you going to do with all that lovely oak then?

Andy


----------



## Niki (8 Aug 2006)

Thank you all for the kind replies

It's going to be a "Vitrina", Polish for display cabinet

niki


----------



## Mcluma (8 Aug 2006)

I have the sliding tablewith my PKF255, with the special hold down, and modified my one with a laser guide, this will enable me to ensure the cut-line will be saving me as much wood as possible :wink:


----------



## Niki (8 Aug 2006)

Hi Mcluma

I have the sliding table as well, but the problem is that it will accommodate boards of more than 1 meter long.

It will be very interesting to see a picture of your modification.

niki


----------



## Paul Kierstead (8 Aug 2006)

devonwoody":1u85l9ss said:


> Niki, I am confused, the third picture shows the clamps to the chipboard and oak but how could that have worked anyway?
> Surely if you had proceeded the clamps would have fouled the table top if you leave them in that position?



They look like hold downs, ala toggle clamps but bar clamps instead, though I could find no commercial version of such a thing (probably wrong search term...)


----------



## Mcluma (8 Aug 2006)

ah,

I have the 2 meter sliding table :wink:


----------



## DaveL (8 Aug 2006)

Paul Kierstead":desxydci said:


> devonwoody":desxydci said:
> 
> 
> > Niki, I am confused, the third picture shows the clamps to the chipboard and oak but how could that have worked anyway?
> ...


 
If you take a look hereyou will see that the clamps are another of Niki's good ideas. 8)


----------



## Niki (8 Aug 2006)

Sorry Devonwoody
I did not reply because I did not understand what you mean.
Now that DaveL replied, I got it.

Mcluma
The 2 meters is too long for my garage, as an amateur, I'm satisfied with the 1 meter.

Thank you all
niki


----------



## LyNx (8 Aug 2006)

> I have the 2 meter sliding table Wink



show off :roll:


----------



## Mcluma (8 Aug 2006)

he, I wanted the 1.5 mtr one, but when i bought it (second hand) it came with the 2 meter one, so if anybody has the shorter one, and doesn't use it

Wel just PM me


----------



## devonwoody (9 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the link to those hold down clamps, I'm almost certain I never saw that thread. (it might have been the day my server went AWOL :wink: )


----------

